
Show HN: Cybernotes - Mechasparrow
http://cybernotes.herokuapp.com
======
fosco
Please provide a demo or example so interested users can view without signing
up.

~~~
Mechasparrow
Like a video?

~~~
fosco
It looks like a video has since been added. Thanks, looks sweet!

------
Mechasparrow
Added video by the way.

